# pulled my post off?



## reptilekeeper (Mar 17, 2010)

I posted for some info on a KKK medallion I found a few weeks back...I noticed the post has been pulled. I am sorry if I offended anyone with the post...not my intention!

 I must say that it has been hell trying to find out anything about it...may be BAD history...but it is US History. 

 Again I appolagize if the post offended anyone!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it wasn't the post itself.  Just one of those things that people can get very opinionated and upset about.  Probably just preventative maintenance.  There's nothing in this world I hate more then racism and bigotry, but KKK and Nazi paraphernalia are US and world history and have their place in collections and museums.  What WW2 collection would be complete without a Nazi armband or Hitler's Youth dagger, ya know.  I'd personally smash any KKK stuff I ever found.


----------



## coreya (Mar 17, 2010)

it is a shame when items of historical importance or that shape a time period no matter how repulsive cant be shown and discussed. As history is re-written by the politicaly correct crowd we will forget the lesons of the past and the future will be twice as bad. just my humble opinion!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Louis,

 I'm pretty sure it had nothing to do with your initial post. Which, if I remember correctly, did not have a photo of your find attached. Maybe if you post a picture this time, it can be viewed as an historical artifact, and not an op-ed soapbox...


----------



## bawtils (Mar 17, 2010)

It is a way of sterilizing the way we think. It is "MY" forum and I will not allow you to speak your mind. I want you to play by "MY" rules and not have a voice. Although I do not agree with the KKK or anyone that is affiliated with the group, I hate that a moderator uses this to suppress the negative. I think that we are all adults here and I feel that everyone should be able to express their own thoughts. AS a mass, we police the way we all feel about any given subject. Book burnings come to mind when I see this. The moderator is doing a disservice to the way things work otherwise. Sorry, but the truth often hurts. 

 This is coming from someone born and raised from Mississippi. I definitely do not agree or sympathize with the KKK, but I do believe in our Constitution and better yet, I hate feeling like I am being babysat. We are all adults here, so act like it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 17, 2010)

As the alltime leading post's are banned and member get's banned member,it does'nt take a whole lot to get banned or have your post pulled here at the forum.I can see why some of my attempt at humor posts were banned but from what you describe there was no harm done by you here.As you stated it is part of our US history and should be able to be discussed openly. I cant imagine part of your post asking if any of the current forum members were in the klan and had they ever seen this medalion at a meeting they had possibly attended? That would have qualified you for a banned member award or at least a nomination. []Keep posting reptilekeeper,Question for you, what kind of reptiles do you have.I have a 2 and a half foot circumference snapper turtle in my back yard pond that is eating all the koi ,Goldfish and Frogs.My son wants to bring back some gekos from Florida to New Jersey here.I told him I am not going to be charged with interstate transportation of an insurance company endangered species.[8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2010)

The rules of the forum are clear. People had to agree to them to join.
 The moderators do not moderate too much or too little. 
 I see no problems.


----------



## woody (Mar 17, 2010)

I deleted the post in question because two forum members were about to start WWIII.
 If you want to post the topic again, then, by all means do it.
 If it gets out of hand with name calling and beligerancy, then I will have to do what moderators do.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2010)

Like I always say: with a sense of discipline, a shiny pair of boots, and a spanking short haircut, there's nothing that cannot be achieved ! Dignity and decency will prevail here, or else I am gone....!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 17, 2010)

> Dignity and decency will prevail here, or else I am gone....!


 
 gonna miss you man[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2010)

[]  I hate good-bye's


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 17, 2010)

Now that's no way for people to act is it?


----------



## haelix (Mar 17, 2010)

I think we got away from the question.
 What is it? , and is it worth anything?,ever saw one of there?
  its a chunk of brass, and never harmed anyone, It is collectable by the people who collect them and some have never saw such a thing, It brings up negative feelings in some and brings back memories in others.
 Personally I Like to believe in the first amendment giving everyone the freedom of speech , not just the ones I agree with, In America you CAN be a racist or not, you can hate or love who you want with out being put to death by the government for doing so.
 GOD bless America , and the people who dig for bottles


----------



## coreya (Mar 18, 2010)

just a quick thought, why not remove the ones causing the problem and leave the rest? Punish the majority because of the minority gee sounds like congress!!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: haelix
> 
> In America you CAN be a racist or not, you can hate or love who you want with out being put to death by the government for doing so.


 
 Sad but true.  I'd gladly knock off every last racist piece of crap I came across.  With a smile on my face.  I'd make a freakin holiday out of it.  Even Albert Einstein said that racism and pejudice will be the downfall of mankind.  I'm pretty sure he was no dummy.  



> just a quick thought, why not remove the ones causing the problem and leave the rest? Punish the majority because of the minority gee sounds like congress!!


 
 Like I said first.  Most likely taking steps to prevent problems.  But why remove the whole post?  Because Admin or a moderator wanted to, that's why, period.  No need to make a big fuss about it.  If you want a forum that allows garbage just because "Hey, it's our first amendment right" then by all means create one, moderate one, and pay for one.  Otherwise, reread the agreement we ALL agreed to when we joined and quit acting like dummies.  

 PS:  Anyone else seen that movie Capitalism: A Love Story by Michael Moore?  Great flick.  Yep, I'm one of those bozos.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey People,
 I believe in free speech. There is a time and a place for everything, though. This is probably not the best place to argue about racial inequities. This is a bottle forum. When people talk about racism, some people are going to get understandably upset. If that forces the Admin to pull a post, it is a reflection of our failure to be civil with each other - not a symbol that Admin does not believe in free speech. It's up to us. If we discuss the artifact and ease up on the rhetoric against members who don't agree with us, posts will stay posted. God Bless America.


----------



## woody (Mar 18, 2010)

It's OK to agree to disagree with each other as long as it's in a civil manner.
 When it comes to the point of where there is disrespect/conflict with another forum member then the moderator will function as he/she is supposed to.
 To resolve conflict as to not create animosity between each other.
 We can all try to get along with each other and respect each others opinion, whether or not it agrees with yours.
 But, when it gets to a boiling point and it translates into nothing but a pissing match, then, that is where I will come into play as referee.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 18, 2010)

[/quote] 

 Sad but true.  I'd gladly knock off every last racist piece of crap I came across.  With a smile on my face.  I'd make a freakin holiday out of it.  


 Nothing makes you feel quite as good as imposing your values on others.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.commondreams.org/headlines01/0301-04.htm

 I bet these people felt the same way. Praise be.

 "With a smile on my face and happiness in my heart, I done things to...............


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 18, 2010)

> It's OK to agree to disagree with each other as long as it's in a civil manner.
> When it comes to the point of where there is disrespect/conflict with another forum member then the moderator will function as he/she is supposed to.
> To resolve conflict as to not create animosity between each other.
> We can all try to get along with each other and respect each others opinion, whether or not it agrees with yours.
> ...


 


 I think Woody is a great moderator as he so accurately described his role above.
 Good job Woody!


 Doug


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 18, 2010)

> Nothing makes you feel quite as good as imposing your values on others.


 
 I hardly think stating my opinion or position is in any way imposing.  I personally HATE racism, with the utmost intensity.  Is that a bad thing?  Can't we all just get along?

 It's not like I'd really kill someone for their beliefs, or destroy their culture.  Wait, did you just compare me to the Taliban?  That's not cool man.


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2010)

I RESPONDED TO THE POST AND TOLD OF THE HISTORY OF THE KKK AND HOW THEY GOT THEIR 2ND WIND IN 1915,WHICH DATE WAS ON THE OBJECT IN QUESTION.

 IT STARTED UP AGAIN AT STONE MOUNTAIN GEORGIA,1915 WITH A HUGE BONFIRE AND A BURNING OF A CROSS.

 THESE ITEMS BOTHER ME,JUST A PERSONAL THING AND I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH OTHERS COLLECTING THINGS LIKE THIS.

 THE THING IS FOR ME THE KKK AND THE NAZIS WERE BOTH ALIKE IN THEY ONLY BELIEVED IN ONE RACE AND WANTED TO STAMP ALL OTHERS OUT.HATE IS BEHIND IT.

 MY DAD FOUGHT IN WW2 AGAINST THIS AND WAS WOUNDED.ALSO HE SAW HIS FRIENDS GETTING KILLED ALL AROUND HIM BY THE NAZIS. 

 THAT IS WHY SUCH OBJECTS BOTHER ME PERSONALLY,I DO NOT SAY DESTROY THEM,IN FACT THEY COULD BE USED AS TEACHING TOOLS TO EXPLAIN THE HATE BEHIND THEM,THAT WAS ALL THERE WAS TO MY PART:IT IS JUST A PERSONAL THING WITH ME. 

 I ALSO HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ITEMS DUG OUT OF NATIVE AMERICAN GRAVES.KNEW A GUY THAT DID IT,HE WAS A GOOD FRIEND,BUT I WANTED NO PART OF HIS COLLECTION WHEN HE SOLD IT,EVEN THOUGH THERE WERE UNBELIEVEABLE BOWLS ,SPEAR HEADS,ON AND ON. ONE OF THE BIGGEST AND BEST COLLECTIONS OWNED BY AN INDIVIDUAL I HAVE EVER SEEN!  JAMIE


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 18, 2010)

As Jamie said the KKK didn't start out as a racist hate group. Read up on your history. History is history. It's in the past. I guess I don't understand why someone would want to destroy history intentionally....? Then again us bottle diggers are destroying history right?


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't blame Woody or any other Admin's, I am the person who asked that it be pulled due to some objectional stuff written halfway thru the post by another member. Your original post had nothing to do with it and I enjoy history good or bad and I was enjoying the pic's and the story behind the badge itself. That being said there is a time and a place, in my personal opinion, for some of the stuff that followed and I was extremely insulted by what was written by another member. I am sorry the whole post was tossed and not just the objectional material, a sensible discussion by sensible people should always be welcome and I look forward to any other posts you have about the badge and it's origins.....
     Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 19, 2010)

What? [8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 In this country we have a right to our opinions no matter how backward or idiotic they may seem to others. Anytime we seek to silence those who hold opinions that we don't happen to agree with or like then we become the monsters that we want to vanquish. If their opinions are full of hatred then that's fine, you can't punish someone for hating, if we could then we would all be locked up because we all have someone we hate. As Marilyn Manson said it best, "everyone is someone elses N-word", freak that he may be, he is right. Everyone hates someone, and everyone is hated, it's human nature. Thank the Maker that in this country we at least pay lip service to respecting the right for someone have an unpopular opinion. Unfortunately political correctness goons, who think they have the God given right to dictate what others say and think, have gained too much sway in this country. People have the right in a free society to be a bigoted racist moron, and I will fight and die for their right to do so; however, when they act violently upon that opinion that's when I will step in. You are not guaranteed the right to not be offended. If we don't stand up for the right for others to their opinions, no matter how wrong they may be, then we don't deserve the right to our own opinions. Freedom of Speech isn't there to protect accepted speech, it is there to protect controversial or un-accepted speech. 

 We can learn to tolerate each other; however, we can't stop people from being racist idiots on all sides. KKK, Nazis, Taliban, Communists, Political Correctness, history is replete with morons who only want one thing, and that's to destroy or oppress that which they don't agree with or outright hate. Yet I don't think that the suppression of certain portions of our history, in order to appeal to the tastes of those who would much rather whitewash history instead of learn from it, is the logical way to approach those events, people, or actions, that keep seeping through the white wash as black splotches. Destroying or suppressing artifacts from those organizations or periods is doubly illogical, because if future generations aren't able to see the physical proof that these events existed, then they will tend to forget them and the lessons we learned from them, and history will repeat itself. Infamy attracts interest, that is why Confederate Battle Flags, Jolly Rogers, and Nazi flags are such great sellers, humans by are very nature are attracted to that which polite society deems too offensive or dangerous. The same goes for the artifacts from these groups as well.

 If the post was getting out of hand then I agree with the actions of the administrators, this is their house after all and those who are allowed to come here must respect that fact.

 .


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 20, 2010)

Aaron ya just can't run around and say things like you did and not be imposing. I think it was the word "destroy" that got me. Ya might not like some things, so learn how to deal w/ em.  

 What would ya do w/ these?

 Racist, me? No, I just don't suffer "White Guilt"


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 20, 2010)

Lame, I'd agree, plus I'd say someone here is a li or just has a hard time remembering the truth. 

 Musta been the NYT article .[][][][][][][]
 Being bested by me must be getting old.[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

 I hate playing nice, but I can do it w/ no name calling.


----------



## glass man (Mar 20, 2010)

I WANT TO SAY I AIN'T "GOODY GOODY" CAUSE I KNOW WHAT A SOME O BITNCH I CAN BE! [HELL ASK NINA!] BUT I CAN SAY I HATE NO ONE! SO FAR AND THAT IS PRETTY COOL SINSE I AM 56. COURSE I TRY TO HANG WITH COOL PEACEFUL PEOPLE THAT HELPS.
 I HAVE BEEN IN SITUATIONS WHERE I ENDED UP WITH A KILLER OR TWO WHILE I WAS DRUNK. GEEZ,GOT ALONG WITH THEM LIKE THEY WERE MY LONG LOST....? DON'T GET THAT WAY ARE IN THOSE SITUATIONS NO MORE.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 20, 2010)

I just hate people, period. You'd never know it though.. []


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to vote with you on that one Cyber. People are just annoying.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 22, 2010)

.....yeah.....


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 22, 2010)

i can see gettin a little steamed,, well a LOT steamed about nazi and kkk stuff it's part of this country's history. if we don't learn from our mistakes then we are doomed .people want to change ideals of this country ... this country was founded by people who got sick of tryants imposing their ideals on them . thats why we have freedoms that other countries  don't .  i myself am what they use to call a "mug rump" (not sure about that) my heads on one side and my rumps on the other. i grew up in the 60's and 70's . wild in high school and turned a little conservative in the 80's. i'm ranting now . i'm a life member of the N.R.A.   . i believe in the constitution . this forum has given me support and pleasure and friends i  never seen before . the job the admin's. of this forum are doing a great job, i wouldn't want to do it.  THANKS TO YOU ALL .  i'm annoying,,, right ? []


----------



## glass man (Mar 22, 2010)

AIN'T WORTH THE EFFORT.


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 22, 2010)

well..i had to put my 2 cents in , thats all it's worth anyway...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 22, 2010)

[]





> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Don't blame Woody or any other Admin's, I am the person who asked that it be pulled due to some objectional stuff written halfway thru the post by another member. Your original post had nothing to do with it and I enjoy history good or bad and I was enjoying the pic's and the story behind the badge itself. That being said there is a time and a place, in my personal opinion, for some of the stuff that followed and I was extremely insulted by what was written by another member. I am sorry the whole post was tossed and not just the objectional material, a sensible discussion by sensible people should always be welcome and I look forward to any other posts you have about the badge and it's origins.....
> Jim


 
 Can you belive someone told a story like that, well considering who posted it I can.

 Check Woodys post. It's #7 for why it was pulled Jim Bob.

 This is what happened......really happened.

 a] Reptilekeeper makes the original post.
 b] Jamie says he hates Klansmen and Nazis
 c] I make a post showing my latest Klan piece and tell Jamie how I dress my grandkids up in Nazi regalia.
 d] Mr. Lobey say "Hey I've seen on of Pats kids dressed that way. Funny in a weird kinda way as that's something you just don't see" [ that is correct is it not? ]
 e] epackage/ Jim Bob joins the fray and says something about what I post, and inpast post.
  f]  I reply and ask him to leave it alone, or I'll make him look like a dummy again. Another post that's been pulled.                                                                           g] He replys how the South is a horrible place to live. Full all kinds of  Klansmen, Nazis and their ilk. Toothless and imbred families.                                                                                                              h] I post an artical from the N.Y. Times showing how New Jersey [Jim Bobs home state] is a hotbed for Klan and Neo-Nazi.

    Then poof it was gone, just like Keyser Soze

 See Jamie it has nothing to do w/ you. You did get my reply to your PM, yes?

 This line "I'm not a racist is lame" That's just to easy to say. So lets quit using it.

 Mr.Lobey glad your here and have some smarts about ya. Oh yea you were spot on w/ them prices. Now how about this one? Looks different when its not on a five year olds head [][][][][]


----------



## reptilekeeper (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW...I feel bad that this whole thing got out of control...thank you for those who understand. I by no means are a racist of anykind HELL i am a dark skin italian boy. I found this madalion, and just trusted I could get some info from the wealth of info this group often gives. I remember a post from 2007 about a box of KKK trading cards; that is still there by the way if you search it...that post did not get this crazy so I did not think it was a big deal. I again appolagize if I offended anyone. I tried to post a photo but the file is to large. 

 Next time I will be a bit more sensitive to what others might think...but no matter, this type of racial mind set has always been here and will never go away as long as humans claim to dominat this planet...this is why I chose to work with animals for a living!!

 ...and no I do not blame the site administration...I know you have to keep a whole host of people happy!
 Best


----------



## epackage (Mar 22, 2010)

I asked Woody to pull it because I think honoring the Nazi's by dressing your grandkids up and having them Goosestep aroung your "compound" is in the worst taste possible, you're a disgrace to mankind and a completely backwoods hick. You seem to think Jews and African Americans don't collect bottles so you can spew your racist crap here, I personally think you're a complete scumbag who wouldn't dare try that in my neck of the woods. So keep making little Nazi's out of your grandkids and when they get what's coming to them from those beliefs you won't have any room to cry about, you racist !!


----------



## luckiest (Mar 22, 2010)

I find these topics interesting, I have always wanted a few satanic and KKK objects in my collection as a counterpoint to the Christian things and normal stuff that's more common, and Nazi stuff to show who my grandpa helped beat the #@%* out of.  It's all fun stuff as is the intensity of the conversation.


----------



## epackage (Mar 22, 2010)

This is actually starting to turn into a funny post Lobey...Go Yankees.....


----------



## reptilekeeper (Mar 22, 2010)

The momment you have all been waiting for...here is the infamous medallion finally got it small enough


----------



## epackage (Mar 22, 2010)

That is a really amazing piece of history RK, I would imagine it has some decent value for sure, I wonder if it was supposed to be Brethren instead of Brethern....Jim...sorry for screwing your post up....


----------



## epackage (Mar 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL.....:O)


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 22, 2010)

hi reptilekeeper,

 that medallion is really neat. my guess is that it would be highly collectable. 

 thanx for sharing it with us. for me, that's a keeper!!

 thanx to all for being your amusing selves..............


 jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> If you're going to be bothered by Nazi's they might as well look like this. Hard to hate 'em when they look like that....


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvo7gUdUnE&feature=PlayList&p=5B07274F1E4A05BA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11
 What the hell is my Ol' Lady doing at your house!!!!!!!!!!

 Nice aint she[][][][][]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Mar 23, 2010)

Remember these, bottles?


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 23, 2010)

All of this dressing kids up like Nazis reminds me of one of my favorite South Park episodes, Pinkeye. Cartman goes to school dressed as Adolf Hitler for Halloween, only to run into the expected obstacles. But is the teacher's solution any better, see the clip below.

 http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/149906


----------



## glass man (Mar 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> []
> 
> ...


 



 NO  PAT I DID NOT GET YOUR PM.I THINK I SAID I HATED NAZI AND KLAN MATERIALS,NOT THE PEOPLE. I GIVE ALL A CHANCE TO CHANGE FOR THE BETTER! EVEN ME![]


----------



## glass man (Mar 23, 2010)

> a ****ing


 



 WOODY WHAT IS A a****ing MATCH? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Mar 23, 2010)

> See Jamie it has nothing to do w/ you. You did get my reply to your PM, yes?


 
 I GUESS I GET IT PAT,NO PM IS THE ANSWER. I UNDSERSTAND I GUESS,AS BEST MY TINY BRAIN CAN ANY WAY. JAMIE


----------



## woody (Mar 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Think urinating, Jamie.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 23, 2010)

A wizzing match.. [&:]


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been a moderator on 3 different sites, one had over 30,000 members. It's a giant bullseye on your back. Ghost moderation is the best way. People can get mad, but have no specific person to hate. I learned this the hard way.
 My props to Woody and the rest here. It's not easy being the heavy AND being a regular contributing member.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 23, 2010)

I sat there and hammered out a novel to ya and ya never got it? Damn that, see if Woody can find it for ya, I done it from this site.

 Just calm down now, your fine in my book. 

 I'll test another PM

 Just listen to this and chill for a second  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGt4NUYZ3SY&feature=related


----------



## milkglassbottles (Mar 23, 2010)

That's worthy of a time out Charlie, consider this a warning. You can't sat wizzing, besides there is an ' h' in there.

 That'll learn ya!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 23, 2010)

What? I sat wizzing plenty of times.. it's easy.. [8D]


----------



## div2roty (Mar 23, 2010)

> What? I sat wizzing plenty of times.. it's easy..


 
 Not if you are trying to write your name in the snow.  Although I knew this one girl in college who could spell full names in the snow from a squat position.


----------



## ombudsman (Mar 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Before Cardura, I could write the Preamble to the Constitution, in a very fine line. Now I can only write my initials - in *bold*.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up there.. maybe we're off stream here with this discussion, but I can't imagine such harmless dingle will offend any folks.. if it does, just send a hitman after me and get this over with..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 23, 2010)

My sister says "For 400 bucks you can write your name on me", but then she likes to get beat w/ a carpet tack strip.


----------



## glass man (Mar 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 BET SHE GOT INVITED TO A LOT OF PARTIES AFTER A SNOW STORM.COULD SHE WRITE THE NAME:NEBAKANEZER?


----------



## glass man (Mar 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> I sat there and hammered out a novel to ya and ya never got it? Damn that, see if Woody can find it for ya, I done it from this site.
> 
> ...


 


 THANK YOU I NEEDED THAT!

 OK WOODY I GET ABOUT THE "MATCH"! I KNEW ONE GUY THAT AFTER MANY BEERS COULD TINKLE OVER A VOLKSWAGON!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Mar 24, 2010)

Does she accept PayPal?


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank You.......:O)


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73zpwWG0JQo 

 Don't like Dave Chappelle huh?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> I asked Woody to pull it because I think honoring the Nazi's by dressing your grandkids up and having them Goosestep aroung your "compound" is in the worst taste possible, you're a disgrace to mankind and a completely backwoods hick. You seem to think Jews and African Americans don't collect bottles so you can spew your racist crap here, I personally think you're a complete scumbag who wouldn't dare try that in my neck of the woods. So keep making little Nazi's out of your grandkids and when they get what's coming to them from those beliefs you won't have any room to cry about, you racist !!


 
 How did I miss this? Jim Bob show me one instance where I spew racist remarks. One just one, can ya do it.  I'm sorry if I offended your African and Jewish heritage.

 Now you on the other hand seem to have some anger issues, and a limited vocabulary. Buy a dictionary.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 26, 2010)

The Oral Roberts remark, huh Woody?


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL....Thanx...again


----------

